# Farmort Knotenhautleder



## Mardras (31. März 2007)

Hallo Lederer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich suche seit Tagen einen geeigneten Farmpunkt um Knotenhautleder zu farmen. 

Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen? Von 10 Mobs habe ich im Schnitt 1-2 das Leder gekürschnert und die anderen Male lediglich die Fetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardok (2. April 2007)

gib es einfach bei buffed.de ein. da wo hohe prozentzahlen sind, ist die wahrscheinlichkeit am besten direkt das leder zu bekommen.
musst du nur ein wneig sondieren, da da schon falscheintraege drin sind, aber im prinzip kannst du so am schnellsten nachschauen welche mobs fuer dein level am meisten knotenhautleder droppen.

oder du schaust hier nach, da es dir direkt die % zahlen fuers kuerschnern gibt:
http://www.wowhead.com/?item=21887#z0Rz


----------



## Mardras (3. April 2007)

hardok schrieb:


> oder du schaust hier nach, da es dir direkt die % zahlen fuers kuerschnern gibt:
> http://www.wowhead.com/?item=21887#z0Rz



Super!! Vielen Dank genau das meinte ich!!
Bei buffed.de werden ja nur die Drops angezeigt und nicht die %werte für das Kürschnern oder?


----------



## whiti (3. April 2007)

aber beim kürschnern ist mir aufgefallen das es doch sehr glücksabhängig ist was beim kürschnern rauskommt. ich dachte halt immer das moblevel ist ausschlaggebend. aber ich habe des öfteren von bossen die man kürschnern konnte nur die fetzen erhalten, komisch ^^


----------



## c25xe (4. April 2007)

hdz2 (schwarzer morast) da droppen fast immer 2 und man hat seine ruhe


----------

